# Best place to buy TANNERITE targets,,, bulk?



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

My sportsman club has a 'DYNAMITE' shoot every fall,,,, & we need to buy a case or two of explosive targets.
(at least 50#)
Our old distributor no longer exists, so we need a reputable dealer?

Thanks, for any suggestions.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I see it at rural king in 1lb jars I believe (large pack of them for around 35.00)








Tannerite 1/2 lb. Binary Targets, 10 Pack - 1/2PK10


In Store Only. Click here to find your local Rural King




www.ruralking.com


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Try classicfirearms.com. they always have Tannerite. I get the email adds all the time.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

You may want to call Tannerite directly and ask them if you can get a bulk discount. Before Tannerite was sold in stores I would call Dan Tanner with a credit card number and order it directly from him. He was a good guy to deal with. They have a website with their contact info. They have grown quite a bit over the years, so I doubt that Dan Tanner still answers the phone himself.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I bought 50 lb bag of it off a company out of Toledo a number of years ago. Did a quick Google search and didn't run across it but there are a few other sources out there that sell it in bulk for a better price than the small containers found in sporting goods stores.


----------

